# question on recalls



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Is there any dog food that has never had a recall? seems every time you turn around there is a new one, Capone has been on kibble, he has been very fussy on brands I don't know what to buy him with all the recalls.


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

Rvent said:


> Is there any dog food that has never had a recall? seems every time you turn around there is a new one, Capone has been on kibble, he has been very fussy on brands I don't know what to buy him with all the recalls.



Yes, there are a few that come to mind 1) Annamaet, 2) Fromm, 3) The Foods from Midwestern Pet Food (Sportmix, Pro Pac, Earthborn), 4) Pro Plan (dog food) and 5) Precise. Could be a few more, not really sure.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Nutrisource, Champion (I think), Stella & Chewy


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

Felix said:


> Nutrisource, Champion (I think), Stella & Chewy


Champion??? You must be joking...that company has had at least 5 recalls.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

SmoothWire said:


> Champion??? You must be joking...that company has had at least 5 recalls.


Please post your sources of 5 recalls, I can think of 1 when it was shipped overseas


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Please post your sources of 5 recalls, I can think of 1 when it was shipped overseas


O.K. I have found 3 including the one from Australia, the last recall was in 2008


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh wow, 3....I only thought it was that 1...

Roberta - yes to the brands mentioned before  I'm so excited, our store is going to start carrying Annamaet. I have to place the order on Monday. Murph is on their grain free fish formula and is doing AMAZING.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think Horizon has had a recall.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> I don't think Horizon has had a recall.


It sure hasn't! I am going to be switching to Horizon Complete OR Legacy when I am closer to finishing the Healthwise that I currently have her on... I'm not worried for her (salmonella) but I do have children so it is a concern, however slight.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, like said above, Fromm. Earthborn, Nutrisource (right?).. gosh the list is getting shorter and shorter. I can't think straight right now. 

Recalls don't necessarily make me write off a company, it just depends on what the recall was for, and how it was handled.



meggels said:


> Oh wow, 3....I only thought it was that 1...
> 
> Roberta - yes to the brands mentioned before  I'm so excited, our store is going to start carrying Annamaet. I have to place the order on Monday. Murph is on their grain free fish formula and is doing AMAZING.


That's good to hear! I really wanna buy a bag of Annamaet for Jackson, but I really wish it was available locally, so I could buy our first bag here. I'm not sure how returning opened bags of food goes when you order online if it doesn't work out? 

I had a little sample, and Jackson wouldn't eat it by itself, only with wet mixed in. Which I wouldn't mind. But it's nice to have a food he really likes and will eat voluntarily too. But thus far, Annamaet is the only food where I really like the ingredients as well as the company behind them.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yup, like said above, Fromm. Earthborn, Nutrisource (right?).. gosh the list is getting shorter and shorter. I can't think straight right now.
> 
> Recalls don't necessarily make me write off a company, it just depends on what the recall was for, and how it was handled.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you can't find it locally since MD and PA aren't that far apart.

Which sample did he try? I would be happy to send you a little zip lock of Aqualuk if he hasn't tried that one lol, so you could see if he liked it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> I'm surprised you can't find it locally since MD and PA aren't that far apart.
> 
> Which sample did he try? I would be happy to send you a little zip lock of Aqualuk if he hasn't tried that one lol, so you could see if he liked it.


I know, I thought it'd be easy to find too... unless it's somewhere that is not listed on their site. But according to their site, it's not sold anywhere close. And my local store didn't have it the other day when I was in there. I'll pM you.


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I know, I thought it'd be easy to find too... unless it's somewhere that is not listed on their site. But according to their site, it's not sold anywhere close. And my local store didn't have it the other day when I was in there. I'll pM you.


Annamaet's distributor is in Edgewood, MD, so I would assume that distributor deals with most of the pet stores in MD. Just ask a store to order it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> Oh wow, 3....I only thought it was that 1...
> 
> Roberta - yes to the brands mentioned before  I'm so excited, our store is going to start carrying Annamaet. I have to place the order on Monday. Murph is on their grain free fish formula and is doing AMAZING.


how are Murph's paws doing on the Aqualuk?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> how are Murph's paws doing on the Aqualuk?


If I stay up with baby wiping them and giving them a spray of emu oil 1-2 times a day, they look great. If I forget for a few days, they start to flare up again. I don't know that the paw issues were directly related to food though...my biggest concern with going back on kibble was with ear infections...and so far, so good


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

SmoothWire said:


> Annamaet's distributor is in Edgewood, MD, so I would assume that distributor deals with most of the pet stores in MD. Just ask a store to order it.


I asked my store and they can order it... they said they don't keep it in stock because they never really sold much of it, it's not a very 'popular' food but they told me of course it's a great brand. So they will order it for me they said!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> If I stay up with baby wiping them and giving them a spray of emu oil 1-2 times a day, they look great. If I forget for a few days, they start to flare up again. I don't know that the paw issues were directly related to food though...my biggest concern with going back on kibble was with ear infections...and so far, so good


Good! Keep doing what you have to


----------

